# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  C frame

## CKD

Có ai thấy cái này quen không?

----------


## Khoa C3

Quen thì ko nhưng thèm thì thấy rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Bác CKD cho anh em hả?

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAH tớ thì thấy quen lắm à , con này của ai mới về hay hình trên mạng đây ?


         -Dòng máy này của USA , xài visme thường , mang cá , nhưng được điều khiển bằng DC servo , toàn bộ bằng gang rất Ok, ngày xưa đứa bạn có 1 con, 2 thằng độ lại dùng visme bi và step để điều khiển.... và cuối cùng nó ra đi theo 1 anh rất đẹp trai.

----------


## CKD

Hàng trên mạng thôi mấy bác. Chủ yếu post để người quen vàm comment.

----------


## Khoa C3

Xưởng ô tô bên cạnh em có cái máy gần giống như vầy nhưng quay tay, hình như để doa lòng xilanh. Nghe thiên hạ đồn bên đó sắp phá sản mà em cứ khấp khỏi mừng mình sắp hốt dc nó đây. tội lỗi tội lỗi quá.

----------

CKD

----------


## Lenamhai

con này bên q8 lúc trước kêu 8 chai, nhưng ae chê đây mà

----------

